# Openshot crash on startup



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 21, 2011)

Just on opening, clicking to import a file. I get this error from terminal:

```
openshot

------------------------- ERROR 1 ------------------------------
Failed to import 'from openshot import main'
Error Message: cannot import name main
----------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------
   OpenShot (version 1.4.0)
--------------------------------
Process no longer exists: 5858.  Creating new pid lock file.

Detecting formats, codecs, and filters...
---
video_codecs:
  - a64multi
  - a64multi5
  - asv1
  - asv2
  - bmp
  - dnxhd
  - dpx
  - dvvideo
  - ffv1
  - ffvhuff
  - flashsv
  - flashsv2
  - flv
  - gif
  - h261
  - h263
  - h263p
  - huffyuv
  - jpegls
  - ljpeg
  - mjpeg
  - mpeg1video
  - mpeg2video
  - mpeg4
  - msmpeg4v2
  - msmpeg4
  - msvideo1
  - pam
  - pbm
  - pcx
  - pgm
  - pgmyuv
  - png
  - ppm
  - qtrle
  - rawvideo
  - roqvideo
  - rv10
  - rv20
  - sgi
  - snow
  - svq1
  - targa
  - tiff
  - v210
  - wmv1
  - wmv2
  - zlib
  - zmbv
  - libdirac
  - libschroedinger
  - libtheora
  - libvpx
  - libx264
  - libxvid
...
---
audio_codecs:
  - aac
  - ac3
  - ac3_fixed
  - alac
  - dca
  - eac3
  - flac
  - mp2
  - nellymoser
  - real_144
  - sonic
  - sonicls
  - vorbis
  - wmav1
  - wmav2
  - pcm_alaw
  - pcm_f32be
  - pcm_f32le
  - pcm_f64be
  - pcm_f64le
  - pcm_mulaw
  - pcm_s8
  - pcm_s16be
  - pcm_s16le
  - pcm_s24be
  - pcm_s24daud
  - pcm_s24le
  - pcm_s32be
  - pcm_s32le
  - pcm_u8
  - pcm_u16be
  - pcm_u16le
  - pcm_u24be
  - pcm_u24le
  - pcm_u32be
  - pcm_u32le
  - pcm_zork
  - roq_dpcm
  - adpcm_adx
  - g722
  - g726
  - adpcm_ima_qt
  - adpcm_ima_wav
  - adpcm_ms
  - adpcm_swf
  - adpcm_yamaha
  - libaacplus
  - libfaac
  - libmp3lame
  - libspeex
  - libvo_aacenc
  - libvorbis
...
---
formats:
  - a64
  - ac3
  - adts
  - aiff
  - amr
  - asf
  - ass
  - asf_stream
  - au
  - avi
  - avm2
  - caf
  - cavsvideo
  - crc
  - daud
  - dirac
  - dnxhd
  - dts
  - dv
  - eac3
  - ffm
  - ffmetadata
  - filmstrip
  - flac
  - flv
  - framecrc
  - framemd5
  - g722
  - gif
  - gxf
  - h261
  - h263
  - h264
  - image2
  - image2pipe
  - ipod
  - ivf
  - m4v
  - md5
  - matroska
  - matroska
  - microdvd
  - mjpeg
  - mlp
  - mmf
  - mov
  - mp2
  - mp3
  - mp4
  - mpeg
  - vcd
  - mpeg1video
  - dvd
  - svcd
  - mpeg2video
  - vob
  - mpegts
  - mpjpeg
  - mxf
  - mxf_d10
  - null
  - nut
  - ogg
  - alaw
  - mulaw
  - f64be
  - f64le
  - f32be
  - f32le
  - s32be
  - s32le
  - s24be
  - s24le
  - s16be
  - s16le
  - s8
  - u32be
  - u32le
  - u24be
  - u24le
  - u16be
  - u16le
  - u8
  - psp
  - rawvideo
  - rm
  - RoQ
  - rso
  - rtp
  - rtsp
  - sap
  - sox
  - spdif
  - srt
  - swf
  - 3g2
  - 3gp
  - truehd
  - rcv
  - voc
  - wav
  - webm
  - yuv4mpegpipe
  - alsa
  - oss
  - sdl
...
state saved
on_mnuNewProject_activate called with self.GtkImageMenuItem
init
on_cmbProjectType_changed called with self.GtkComboBox
Bus error: 10
```


```
uname -a
FreeBSD BSD|ZFS 9.0-RC3 FreeBSD 9.0-RC3 #3: Mon Dec 19 11:08:44 EET 2011     root@BSD|ZFS:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 21, 2011)

Any solution? I want to create a movie and openshot is really a good solution. If it was working


----------



## OH (Dec 21, 2011)

Did you try deleting the ~/.openshot directory?

All the code you pasted is not part of the error. My working version will produce the same code up to and including

```
on_mnuImportFiles_activate called with self.GtkImageMenuItem
```

After that your output and mine differ.

9.0 RC3 here too.

Also check `$ python`

```
Python 2.7.2 (default, Nov  6 2011, 14:50:12) 
[GCC 4.2.2 20070831 prerelease [FreeBSD]] on freebsd9
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 21, 2011)

I deleted ~/.openshot directory but Opening again openshot crash again with 
	
	



```
Segmentation fault: 11
```
python on me returns:

```
Python 2.7.2 (default, Dec 20 2011, 15:11:22) 
[GCC [B]4.2.1[/B] 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]] on freebsd9
```


----------



## OH (Dec 21, 2011)

GCC 4.2.2 must be from when I was using RELENG_9, now rebuild on RELENG_9_0 it looks exactly the same. Still no problems for me though. Maybe the problem is with the videoclip you're trying to open.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 21, 2011)

Crash everywhere. Even when I try to open a new project. And terminal not giving a lot of information! Only a 
	
	



```
Bus error: 10
```
 or a 
	
	



```
Segmentation fault: 11
```
 :q


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2011)

sk8harddiefast, please stop using colors, and go back to the regular *[file]* and *[code]* tags for file/path names and output, thanks. Re-read http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816 if you forgot how to use proper formatting


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 23, 2011)

I still have this error and I have no idea how to fix it :/


----------



## evariaition (Dec 3, 2019)

currently running: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE

There has to be someone clever that has this pkg working in freebsd
same...
$ openshot

------------------------- ERROR 1 ------------------------------
Failed to import 'from openshot import main'
Error Message: cannot import name main
----------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------
   OpenShot (version 1.4.3)
--------------------------------

Detecting formats, codecs, and filters...

(...big list of video and audio codecs here)

then..
...
state saved
Segmentation fault


----------

